# موسوعة صور المعجزات



## shamaoun (19 فبراير 2009)




----------



## shamaoun (19 فبراير 2009)




----------



## shamaoun (19 فبراير 2009)




----------



## shamaoun (19 فبراير 2009)




----------



## shamaoun (19 فبراير 2009)




----------



## shamaoun (19 فبراير 2009)




----------



## shamaoun (19 فبراير 2009)




----------



## shamaoun (19 فبراير 2009)

منقول


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 فبراير 2009)

*موسوعه جميله ومهمه

موضوع يستاهل التثبيت

شكرا شمعون

وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## vetaa (19 فبراير 2009)

*جميييييييييييييييل الموضوع يا شمعون
بجد يستحق تقييم

وكمان يتثبت
وياريت كل ما تلاقى معجزة تجيبها
والاعضاء كمان
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 فبراير 2009)

مجهود اكثر من راااااااااائع يا شمعون 

ميررررررسى كتير على الصور 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 فبراير 2009)

*موسوعة رااااااااااااااااائعة بجد
عظيمة اعمالك يارب القوات
ميرسى ليك كتييييييير ياشمعون على الصور
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## shamaoun (21 فبراير 2009)

التاريخ : 16 ديسمبر 1996
المكان : كلايرواتر - فلوريدا - أمريكا
العنوان : Address of the financial building in Clearwater Fl. 21649 US#19 North, Clearwater, Fl, 33765, USA
الحدث : واحد من أكبر الظهورات للعذراء مريم زمنياً و أعلامياً

فى يوم 16 ديسمبر 1996 أكتشف أحد العملاء لشركة معاملات مالية فى كلايرواتر بفلوريدا أن الزجاج عليه طيف يرسم صورة العذراء مريم ، و أخذ الطيف فى الظهور بشكل أوضح ليثبت أنه معجزة و ليس خدعة من المؤمنين .






















الصوفانية - دمشق - سوريا :2001


----------



## shamaoun (22 فبراير 2009)

صور تذرف دموعا 
في كنيسة الانبا بيشوي ببورسعيد





في فلسطين







في بنجلاديش 2003




في البرتغال 28 مايو 2003




في استراليا 2002


----------



## shamaoun (23 فبراير 2009)

اسيوط 2000




اسيوط 2006


----------



## amad_almalk (23 فبراير 2009)

موسوعه رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىىىىىىىى علي الموسوعه

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## shamaoun (24 فبراير 2009)

ظهور صورة الانبا توماس


----------



## shamaoun (24 فبراير 2009)




----------



## النهيسى (25 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جدا أستحق التثبيت​


----------



## porio (25 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييل جدا*
*ميرسى لتعبك ياشمعون*
*ربنا يباركك*
*فعلا يستحق التقييم والتثبيت*​


----------



## ponponayah (11 مارس 2009)

مجموعة هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااايلة جدااااااااا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## martina habib (24 مارس 2009)

helween gedan


----------



## الانبا ونس (29 مارس 2009)

*رااااااااائع جدااا  شكراا ليك

بس سؤال اية قصة الثعبان الى على صورة الانبا توماس و اكلب دة؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## tonylovejesus (31 مارس 2009)

thanks


----------



## SALVATION (1 أبريل 2009)

_روعه يا شمعون بجد فى منتهى الجمال والروعة موسعتك_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## georgenn (8 أبريل 2009)

اللة يزيدك نعمة


----------



## @JOJO@ (17 أبريل 2009)

thank you very much


----------



## king (18 أبريل 2009)

المسيح الشى الوحيد فى حياتنا بس اكتب على الصور معانيه او على اية تدل من اجل الاصدقاء


----------



## ماريولينا (21 أبريل 2009)

جميل اوي الصور دي بجد روعه الله يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك


----------



## فادى سامى (22 أبريل 2009)

الله يوفق طرقكم


----------



## ponponayah (27 أبريل 2009)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جداااااااااااااا يا شمعون
بجد معجزات جميلة جدااااااااا
ليتمجد اسم الرب
ميرسى جدا
يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## bent almalk (27 أبريل 2009)

رااااااااااااااااااااااائع رااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جداااااااااا
 الرب يباركك


----------



## مؤيد ابراهيم (30 أبريل 2009)

صور رائعة الله يبارك فقيكم.
ما اعظمك يا رب


----------



## hanan fahim (2 مايو 2009)

الصور جميلة جدااا ربنا يبارك تعبك   00000000


----------



## hogn (3 مايو 2009)

رائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ramo000007 (3 يونيو 2009)

شكرا ربنا يكون معك


----------



## sara A (3 يونيو 2009)

*صور أكثر من رائعه*

*بس ممكن توضيح للمعجزات اللى فى الصور دى*



> \


 
*و ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*


----------



## bent almalk (12 يونيو 2009)




----------



## fade57 (12 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يباركك وشكرا علي كنز الصور


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 يونيو 2009)

*فليتمجد إسم الرب
روعة​*


----------



## مرمورا 1 (22 يونيو 2009)

الصور جميلة جدا  جدا  وياريت يكون فى صور اكتر ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## فيفى وحيد (25 يونيو 2009)

ايه الجمال دة ربنا يباركك ويعوض تحب محبتك


----------



## فادي30 (25 يونيو 2009)

صور جميلة فعلا و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## st.George (29 يونيو 2009)

فليتمجد اسم الرب صور اقل ما توصف به انها رائعة بجد ميرسي ليك و الرب يبارك حياتك .


----------



## اني بل (30 يونيو 2009)

*صور لمجموعة من المعجزات*

سلام ونعمة رب المجد

حقيقي هو ايماننا المسيحي وعظيمة هي الكنيسة بقديسيها

والمعجزات المختلفة التي تمجد اسم رب المجد

مجموعة مصورة من معجزات مختلفة نقلا عن جروب الخروف الضال




























































​منقول


----------



## merna lovejesus (30 يونيو 2009)

*رد: صور لمجموعة من المعجزات*

بجد صور جميييله اووووووووووى


----------



## اني بل (30 يونيو 2009)

*رد: صور لمجموعة من المعجزات*


----------



## vetaa (30 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى يا جويفول*
*واكمالا لموضوع المعجزات*
*دمجت الموضوع*


----------



## Boutros Popos (6 يوليو 2009)

مجهود رائع 
و صور جميلة جدا


----------



## مايكـل (20 يوليو 2009)

ما أجمل هذه الصورة


----------



## morina (10 أغسطس 2009)

_*انا عضو جديد انا سعيدة بالانضمام معكم يارب اكون عضو فعال . اما عن الصور الغريبة دى انا اعجبت بالكثير منها وربنا يكلل تعب محبتكم*_​


----------



## king (13 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل اوى


----------



## ميرا jesus (15 سبتمبر 2009)

حلوين خالص ربنا يبركك


----------



## hany manserm (19 سبتمبر 2009)

موسوعه جميله ومهمه

موضوع يستاهل التثبيت

شكرا شمعون

وربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## لهيب حب (1 نوفمبر 2009)

الرب معنا دائما وابدا فليتمجد اسمه القدوس وتحل بركته علي جميعنا امين لك ياربي والهي ومخلصي يسوع المسيح لك الملك والقوة والمجد الي الابد امين


----------



## nashat2005 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

جميييييييييييييييل الموضوع يا شمعون
بجد يستحق تقييم


----------



## hananehab (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*موسوعة رائعة *

*شكرااااااااااااااااااا لك*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (6 نوفمبر 2009)

الصور جميله جدا اووووووووووووووووووووووى ربنا يباركك


----------



## كيرلس2009 (18 نوفمبر 2009)

فليتمجد اسم الرب فى قديسية

طبعا لسانى يعجز عن الكلام

عند مشاهدة هذة المعجزات

ومجموعة حلوة اوىىىىىىىىىىىى

وربنا يبارك خدمتك وتعبك​


----------



## rorahema (16 يناير 2010)

جميله قوي الصور دي ونفسنا نشوف الجديد 
ربنا يقويكم علي خدمتكم


----------



## طحبوش (16 يناير 2010)

شكرا ليك و ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## مرمر . مارو (28 يناير 2010)

ميرسي كتير​


----------



## فااادى (28 يناير 2010)

شكرا على الصور الجميلة دى الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## bebororo (24 فبراير 2010)

صور جميله اوى سلام الرب يكون معنا ومعكم ربنا يتمجد كمان وكمان
​


----------



## joseph7 (5 مارس 2010)

شكرا شمعون

وربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## فادى عريان (20 مارس 2010)

صور جميله قوى ربنا يباركك ويبارك ثمره تعبك


----------



## kalimooo (14 أبريل 2010)

*


شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك
*


----------



## pinky (16 مايو 2010)

عجزت النطق بجد من جمال الصور دي اكيد ربنا هيعوضك عن تعبك فيها عشان كلنا نشوفها


----------



## msk_lione (18 مايو 2010)

ربنا يعوض تعبك بركة


----------



## Mason (7 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## روما98 (9 يوليو 2010)

_شكراً يا شمعون بجد الصور جميلة_

_ميرسى على الموضوع_

_ربنا يعوض حياتك_​


----------



## صقر الصعيد (22 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا موجودل


----------



## soso a (1 مارس 2011)

*صور رائعة 
ولكن توجد بعض الصور غير واضحة 
الرجاء لمصدقيه الصور كتابة المعجزه وتاريخها وذلك ليس لكل الصور لانه توجد صور تتحدث عن نفسها 
الرب يبارك حياتك وشكرا لتعب محبتك 
*​


----------



## vetaa (3 مارس 2011)

*شكرا للاستاذ شمعون
وبكده بعد الاتفاق مع الاستاذ النهيسى

هنشيل التثبيت من الموضوع
ونتمنى وجود افكار جديده للتثبيت


مشرفى القسم
*


----------

